# Chocolate Chips vs bars



## french foodie (Jan 15, 2008)

So what is the big difference (if any) between chocolate chips and bars. Looking at the same product from the same company (only difference is chips vs. bars) the chips are way cheaper (like 30-50 cents/oz). That being said, if the chocolate is going to be melted anyways, is there any difference between the two? I just can't understand the huge price difference.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Chocolate chips often are made with paraffin and other stabilizers to assure they keep their shape during the baking process. The cocoa butter is also generally removed so that after baking and cooling the chocolate does not "bloom". 

Chocolate bars are usually unadulterated in this way. Thus, they have more variety in their usage. Many people believe that chips and bars are interchangable in a recipe. I have not found this to be true and have had less success using chocolate chips for making such things as ganache, mousse, fillings and such as the chocolate refuses to melt into a nice liquid state.

Use the best chocolate you can find and skip the chips unless making chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## french foodie (Jan 15, 2008)

That makes sense. I figured there had to be a difference, but had no idea what it may be. Thanks.


----------

